# When did your puppy first smile?



## gateau (Jan 1, 2015)

We've had our adorable Izzy for 3 weeks now and she makes us so happy, we're constantly smiling and laughing around her. However, our smiles haven't caught on with our pup.  She seems to have that cute little sad puppy look all of the time. I know it's only been 3 weeks and that a puppy's life can be confusing and stressful, learning how to live in a new home with crazy humans. But she also clearly loves playing and cuddling, brings toys back to us when we play fetch, wags her tail like crazy, and falls asleep on us on her back the second we start a belly rub. I was just curious when we can expect to see a smile. When did you first see your puppy smile? A month after you brought him/her home? 3 or 6 months? a year? never?

Here are a few cute photos of Izzy with the sad puppy look. the 2nd last photo is a typical mob scene when I pick up my daughter from her school. I'm not sure what Izzy's expression was during that moment, but her tail was wagging, little doggie superstar. 

... Hmmm, now that I've previewed this post it looks like she could be doing teeny weeny closed mouth smiles in the first and last photos.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly is 15 months old now and has never smiled. She almost always has her mouth closed and a very serious look on her face, which I find unusual. I hope that someday she will give me a great Havie smile.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Aww, she doesn't look sad to me. I think that a lot of the time it's just the shape of the dog's mouth. Some turn up more than others, so it looks like they're smiling. It sounds like she acts happy by playing, and that's the important thing. It may be, though, that she is just shy and a bit overwhelmed if there is too much family activity going on for her. Maybe trying a little more quiet time or one on one time would help her feel more comfortable. But I wouldn't worry too much about looking for something that to you looks like a smile!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Not sure what you mean by "smiling". Some dogs just don't hang their mouths open a lot. If you're puppy is happily playing with you and wagging her tail, I don't think she's UNhappy!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Not sure what you mean by "smiling". Some dogs just don't hang their mouths open a lot. If you're puppy is happily playing with you and wagging her tail, I don't think she's UNhappy!


Eso si, what Kodi said. :amen:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think Gary's dog, Rory is a good example of what she means by "smiling". It is an open mouth expression, usually with teeth showing, that reminds you of a smile when you look at the dog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> I think Gary's dog, Rory is a good example of what she means by "smiling". It is an open mouth expression, usually with teeth showing, that reminds you of a smile when you look at the dog.


But that's just a human interpretation. It doesn't have anything to do with the emotional state of the dog.

I just looked through a whole bunch of photos of Kodi. The only thing I can say about the "open mouth" smiley "look" is that in almost all those photos, he is warm&#8230; either from exerting himself or because the temperature was warm. DOgs don't sweat, so they lose heat by open mouth breathing. (or panting if they are really warm)


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> But that's just a human interpretation. It doesn't have anything to do with the emotional state of the dog.


Popi often tells the story about an Australian Shepherd that was part of the family 40 years ago. He taught her to "smile" on command. The "smile" consisted of curled lips exposing the teeth in kind of a snarl :biggrin1:. He says all peoples loved the trick and Shep loved doing the trick because of all the laughter and attention and treats she got.

Was she "smiling" for real? Beats the heck out of mi :deadhorse: but lo dudo (I doubt it), it was just a conditioned response.

The way I smile is by wagging my tail! 

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Popi often tells the story about an Australian Shepherd that was part of the family 40 years ago. He taught her to "smile" on command. The "smile" consisted of curled lips exposing the teeth in kind of a snarl :biggrin1:. He says all peoples loved the trick and Shep loved doing the trick because of all the laughter and attention and treats she got.
> 
> Was she "smiling" for real? Beats the heck out of mi :deadhorse: but lo dudo (I doubt it), it was just a conditioned response.
> 
> ...


I used to live with a Border Collie who learned to "smile" the way you describe. She was a REALLY good mimic, and I really think she was copying what she saw people do. Then when she got a positive reaction from people, it just reinforced the behavior. It was VERY cute, but it wasn't a "real" smile.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I've never seen a dog actually smile because of happiness. I had a bichon who sneezed whenever she was excited and happy. My daughter used to say she was sneezing with joy.


----------



## gateau (Jan 1, 2015)

Hsusa said:


> I've never seen a dog actually smile because of happiness. I had a bichon who sneezed whenever she was excited and happy. My daughter used to say she was sneezing with joy.


Hilarious!


----------



## gateau (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I wasn't worried, just curious. Before I posted my question I googled "do dogs smile", and, of course, found conflicting views. I also found this interesting article on the range of emotions that dogs can experience. http://moderndogmagazine.com/articles/which-emotions-do-dogs-actually-experience/32883 ... However, you've convinced me that a dog's "smile" is on the other "end", ie., the rear end.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

We often wish we could see expressions as well!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

gateau said:


> Thanks everyone! I wasn't worried, just curious. Before I posted my question I googled "do dogs smile", and, of course, found conflicting views. I also found this interesting article on the range of emotions that dogs can experience. http://moderndogmagazine.com/articles/which-emotions-do-dogs-actually-experience/32883 ... However, you've convinced me that a dog's "smile" is on the other "end", ie., the rear end.


Oh, there is no doubt in my mind that dogs experience (and show!) emotions. Just not by smiling!


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Archer gives me a submissive grin along with a full body wiggle, major wagging, and sneezing when I arrive home, and he does pretty much the same to anyone new he meets, or friends he sees that he hasn't seen in a while. The first time I saw it I was wondering what is up with all the teeth! Now I know what it is and it is very cute. I think most people consider it a kind of smile, but he also gets this super happy, open-mouth look which I would swear is a smile, when we are working and he is doing an awesome job. Pretty much if we are "in the zone" he is pumped!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Naturelover said:


> Archer gives me a submissive grin along with a full body wiggle, major wagging, and sneezing when I arrive home, and he does pretty much the same to anyone new he meets, or friends he sees that he hasn't seen in a while. The first time I saw it I was wondering what is up with all the teeth! Now I know what it is and it is very cute. I think most people consider it a kind of smile, but he also gets this super happy, open-mouth look which I would swear is a smile, when we are working and he is doing an awesome job. Pretty much if we are "in the zone" he is pumped!


I also think that many of those dogs who start with a submissive grin get heavily reinforced for it, and then it actually becomes a pleasurable response for them.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

After my dog eats he gets this sort of grin on his face. It is almost like he is saying thank you.


----------



## timeblind (Sep 3, 2014)

Baker's started doing that! When I let him out of the crate he's got his mouth open so he looks like he's super happy to see me (which he probably is)! He started doing that two days ago and because he's only ever done it after a super play session with tons of running around, I'm kinda wondering if there's something wrong with him. And you know how we've been having some pretty nice weather here... I question whether he's getting too hot in his crate (which is silly because it's not even summer-hot yet).



Naturelover said:


> Archer gives me a submissive grin along with a full body wiggle, major wagging, and sneezing when I arrive home, and he does pretty much the same to anyone new he meets, or friends he sees that he hasn't seen in a while. The first time I saw it I was wondering what is up with all the teeth! Now I know what it is and it is very cute. I think most people consider it a kind of smile, but he also gets this super happy, open-mouth look which I would swear is a smile, when we are working and he is doing an awesome job. Pretty much if we are "in the zone" he is pumped!


----------

